
Apply HN (let Hasura (on (and (with baas-api postgres) buildpacks) kubernetes)) - tango12
Hasura: BaaS APIs backed by Postgres &amp; Buildpacks on Kubernetes<p>We’ve worked with a team that makes apps for clients and then does maintenance for them too. While deploying these applications, we’ve realized that we really want to save time but not lose control.<p>We want: 
1. Parse-like ready-to-consume APIs for every project
2. Heroku like interface for custom-code &amp; ease of scaling for every project
3. To be able to cut through these abstractions, and deal with the lowest level when needed
4. Normal offline development and standard tooling while developing&#x2F;collaborating<p><i>Solution</i> 
Hasura: A platform that sits on top of regular cloud hosting, that solves these problems.<p>Hasura&#x27;s inbuilt APIs: 
1. Auth
2. Database: An HTTP interface to Postgres with a rich query syntax in JSON and row level access control
3. Typesafe SDKs (like jooq) for Android and iOS
4. Search : Elasticsearch kept in sync with Postgres automatically<p>Custom code on Hasura: 
1. Heroku buildpacks
2. Docker images<p>Deployments, stability &amp; scalability: 
The platform is built on top of Kubernetes<p>Local development: vagrant up<p>Where are we right now: 
The BaaS components are extensively tested on several projects. The platform part is work in progress.<p>A demo:<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=i03cyQTolSY" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=i03cyQTolSY</a><p>Our website: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hasura.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hasura.io</a>
======
brudgers
What makes it better than Heroku?

What would keep Heroku from closing that gap?

~~~
tango12
Our focus is less on the platform (k8s & docker do the heavy lifting), and
more on getting the developers building their front-end out. More BaaS than
PaaS, in a sense.

So providing those ready-to-use APIs that work well with each other (eg: a
common authentication system across APIs) is our focus. Of course, I can't
speak for Heroku, but they can certainly close this gap too although it would
be a shift from the way they think about their solution at the moment.

